
[CSS] Yellow Fade Technique - kamranahmed_se
http://kamranahmed.info/blog/2016/01/30/yellow-fade-technique-in-css/
======
kamranahmed_se
I know there is nothing special with this, but still posting it ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

